# Getting letters of recommendation?



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Has anyone had to do this before? I'll be applying to various optometry schools, and for each of them I'll need either two or three letters of recommendation from profs. Thing is, I don't really know any of my profs on any kind of personal level, so I'm wondering how I should go about it. I've done really well in a lot of my courses since I've switched into the science program that I'm in now, but to to them I'd just be another faceless student in the crowd. Advice anyone?


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I hope I never have to get letters of recommendation because I have absolutely no relationship with any of my professors.

But, since you said you've done well, pick the professors whose classes you've done best at and ask them. Even if they don't remember you, or don't remember you that well, I'm sure they'll be happy to write a letter for you if you got a good grade. You could find them during office hours and say something like "Hi, I'm [name] and I was in your [name] class and since I did well in your class, I was hoping you could write a letter of recommendation for me." I guess that's pretty basic, but something along those lines to start off a conversation.

And you say you might be faceless to them, but teachers are better at remembering names in my experience. If you did well I'm sure your name will stick out to them.

Good luck!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> Even if they don't remember you, or don't remember you that well, I'm sure they'll be happy to write a letter for you if you got a good grade.


Yes I guess I'll have to try that. I don't know what they could actually say in it, though. I was hoping to hear from someone who had already had to do this, but thanks....


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

....


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

This sounds dreadful. If I was a professor and some student I didnt remember came to me and asked this, I wouldn't know what to say in the letter. :stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> If I was a professor and some student I didnt remember came to me and asked this, I wouldn't know what to say in the letter.


Well that's exactly what I wonder too. I'll just have to talk to them and make up some fake interests so they can say something in the letter.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

....


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

Zephyr said:


> > If I was a professor and some student I didnt remember came to me and asked this, I wouldn't know what to say in the letter.
> 
> 
> Well that's exactly what I wonder too. I'll just have to talk to them and make up some fake interests so they can say something in the letter.


A lot of them have probably been doing it for a long time and have written a million reccomendation letters, they know what to say in them. They probably have a template they use and just change the names :lol


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

Most professors will have a form letter. I have just e-mailed past professors, remided them who I am, and told them where to send it. Most are happy to oblige.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

> just do the same things you did in high school when you wanted a letter of recomandation.


Um, why would you assume I've had to do it before? The fact is I haven't.


----------



## WhyMe888 (Aug 22, 2005)

....


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

WhyMe888 said:


> oh. i thought everyone had to get letters of recommandations from their highschool teachers for college. i know my college wanted it and i know alot of other colleges required it too so i just assumed that the same went for your college. sorry


That's okay. No, I've never had to do it. I'm just going to email a couple of them and see what they say........


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

I had to get three letters of rec to apply to graduate school. I didn't have a relationship with any of my teachers outside of the classroom, so I just picked the three in whose classes I'd done best and who'd written the best comments on my papers (I was an English major). No problem at all.

To help them out, I also gave each of them a folder containing two or three papers I'd written in their class, plus my personal statement to the schools I was applying. You could also add your curriculum vitae to the file if you want to, though it wasn't necessary for me. Most teachers are happy to help out students applying to college/university.


----------



## Norske (Sep 21, 2005)

Argo said:


> I had to get three letters of rec to apply to graduate school. I didn't have a relationship with any of my teachers outside of the classroom, so I just picked the three in whose classes I'd done best and who'd written the best comments on my papers (I was an English major). No problem at all.
> 
> To help them out, I also gave each of them a folder containing two or three papers I'd written in their class, plus my personal statement to the schools I was applying. You could also add your curriculum vitae to the file if you want to, though it wasn't necessary for me. Most teachers are happy to help out students applying to college/university.


 :agree

This is the path I'm planning to take also.


----------



## justin984 (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm having the same problem gathering LOR's for medschool. The best way I've found to get acquainted with your professors is to meet with them during their office hours if you need help with something or dont understand something they've taught. This does a number of things. First, it shows that you are a real student and actually trying in their class - professors usually show preference to students who they can tell are at least trying. It also gives them an opportunity to get to know you if your conversation happens to branch off into more personal topics. Then, sometime during the last few weeks (You MUST give them at least a few weeks, teachers are busy), ask them nicely to write you a LOR and give your email address or phone number in case they have any questions. Most teachers are more than happy. Afterall, they all probably had to do the same thing to get LOR's for their graduate study.


----------

